# Do subsequent babies usually come later?



## cagnew (Oct 1, 2007)

My first baby was induced at 39 weeks, although I think she would have come very soon after that. My second showed no signs of coming and was induced at 10 days past my due date. I will not be inducing this time, no matter what. Not even natural methods.

I was wondering if most babies tend to come later, or around the same time as other babies? Is there any hope that this one could come closer to 40 weeks even though my last one was very content to go on and on...?

Did your babies follow a pattern?


----------



## ashleypLC (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm guessing you were sure of ovulation with the first 2? My first was 40w, my second was repeat c-section, my third was 39w3d, my fourth was 39w3d (the exact same amount of days from ovulation to birth as my third! crazy, right?).


----------



## CBEmomma (Oct 24, 2010)

Nope. My first came at 41 weeks naturally and my second came at 39 weeks naturally.


----------



## Oliver'sMom (Jul 17, 2007)

I think that every pregnancy and baby is totally different. There are so many factors that play into how long your gestation is....a lot is just luck I think...so my answer is, who knows?!!

My first was born at exactly 39 weeks...second was 40w4d. Both were completely spontaneous labors, no induction methods used at all.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

Mine came earlier each time. (almost 43 weeks, 38 weeks and then 36 weeks, naturally)


----------



## AtYourCervices (Feb 22, 2009)

40w2d (9lbs 13oz girl)

40w4d (9lb girl)

43w (10lb 8oz boy)

39w2d (9lb 4oz girl)

Admittedly, I did use RRL tea to induce #4 on my own.


----------



## cagnew (Oct 1, 2007)

I have been sure of my O dates every time. I'm a little obsessive about that 

I know it's different from everyone. I like to hear other mom's experiences though. I guess I am just getting to that "I want this over!" point... you know, the point where you are just barely 36 weeks along and still have a ways to go? I want to imagine that labor will happen at 39 weeks just to get through the next few weeks... even if I am lying to myself 

Ashley: That IS crazy!

Amy: I can honestly say you are the person I have heard of with that kind of pattern!

Atyourcervices: 43 weeks... ugh. I am taking RRL, but not to induce, just to tone. I don't think of it as inducing. I'm a firm believer that they come when they want to, and inducing doesn't make that much difference (except a hospital induction, and I know from experience that forcing a baby out with pitocin doesn't work nicely... it results in hell, even if they baby does eventually come out).


----------



## BabyBearsMummy (Jan 27, 2006)

Every birth is unique. No one has the magical power to tell you when a baby will be born. Each mother and baby pairing is unique.

Since you have never naturally gone into labor many medical professionals will tell you you are incapable of spontaneously going into labor. My question is where is the proof? I have yet to hear of a woman who did not go into labor naturally when allowed to without medical interference. You might simply be a woman who gestates longer but have never been given the chance to find out.


----------



## soso-lynn (Dec 11, 2007)

There really is no way of knowing but, in general, 1st babies tend to take longer than 2nd babies but, after that, there often is no pattern. I am curious, how do you know you would have gone into labour soon had you not been induced with your 1st?


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Every pg of mine has gotten later. First at 38w, 2nd at 386d, and 3rd at 40w5d. Needless to say I have no expectations for #4.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *soso-lynn*
> 
> There really is no way of knowing but, in general, 1st babies tend to take longer than 2nd babies but, after that, there often is no pattern. I am curious, how do you know you would have gone into labour soon had you not been induced with your 1st?


Yeah, first babies gestation longer - I know because I've perused the research  Mittendorf's meta-analysis on the length of uncomplicated human gestation.

But yeah, beyond that, I haven't heard much in the way of patterns. My Gma & Mom had their 2 & 3 each close to due dates. My sister had her 2 at 36 and 35 W.

DS was 41W4d, sorta 'induced' by membrane stripping (probably would have gone into labor on my own that night anyway.) I have no idea what to expect this time! It's kinda tiresome saying, "I'm due between late February and late March." it's such a big range & it makes it hard to plan - like subs for my aerobics classes & projects at work. I keep saying, "OK, here's what I'll commit to if I go out earlier, & then here are the projects that will be 'bonuses' if I'm still around through late March." <shrug>


----------



## Greenlea (Apr 21, 2010)

My first came at 38 weeks 3 days and my second came at 41 weeks 4 days.


----------



## amaayeh (Jan 26, 2008)

My first came at 40w (absolutely no induction methods) and my second at 40w6d (was 'checked' for the first time and I think midwife messed with stuff, although she said she didn't strip my membranes. Guess I will never know for sure.)

My gut is that this one will not come earlier than 41w. Who knows, though. Really, just try to forget about it and tell everyone to leave you alone!


----------



## cagnew (Oct 1, 2007)

The reason I think my first would have come soon is because the induction went very, very well. I had been dilated to 3 cm since 34 weeks and having contrax all the time. I went in for the induction and the whole thing took 8 hours, start to finish. Not bad for a first birth! Of course, now I am kind of sad about it... I had an epidural almost right away and I have no way of knowing how high the Pit was turned up. My poor baby might have gone through hell during those 8 hrs  She is now a beautiful 3.5 yr old, but is "different." She has some emotional issues, although she is getting better as time goes on.

Anyway, many times I hear about inductions that result in long, hard labors. Heck, my second was induced and it was 22 of hours hell that ended in a c-section. He wasn't ready to come out, plain and simple. The doctor wanted the induction because he was 10 days "late."

My OB doesn't have a problem letting me wait it out. At least she says she doesn't... you know how that goes. If she pushes for an induction or repeat c/s, I will decline. If she says that I HAVE to do one of those, I will stay home and have the baby there (my doula is a midwife as well). If it wasn't for my husbands reservations I would have this one at home anyway (well, that and the out-of pocket cost of the midwife is more than we can handle... our insurance covers a hospital birth only).

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Sudonk (Nov 29, 2005)

I hope your baby arrives at the perfect time, when ever that happens to be!

I'm a total freak of nature who had all three of my kids at 39 weeks 4 days. They were all boys, all 7.5 lbs (within a few oz of each other, but the biggest was weighed before taking the opportunity to poo on his dad, and the smallest had already done so), and interestingly, my weight was the same each time, even though I started each pregnancy at slightly different weights.


----------



## Graceie (Nov 7, 2010)

atyour 43 weeks ? I like your midwife


----------



## AtYourCervices (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Graceie*
> 
> atyour 43 weeks ? I like your midwife


LOL... I had a UC.


----------



## mckittre (Jan 15, 2009)

Mine was later. 40w 4 days with #1, 42w 1 day with #2. So later for me, though everyone had told me second babies come earlier. That second was a first trimester ultrasound date, so supposedly fairly accurate, but she wasn't overcooked at all. She was 9lb 15oz (2.75lbs heavier than my first), and was a long hard labor despite no induction. She also had a shoulder dystocia (that was resolved quickly with no problems).


----------

